# scooter blenny...



## ffuusshhh (Aug 29, 2007)

is it normal for them to bury themselves, for the first few days he was in he was out scootin' and eating. now he just lays underneath the sand with his eyes sticking out.

is that normal? when he's out he looks fine, breaths well and looks like nothings wrong.


----------



## jesus villaseño (Oct 25, 2007)

you do not mention waht other fish there are in your tank, sometimes blennies do what yours is doing. remember that they need some privacy and special food requirements. anyway, observe it and look for possible bullies.hope this help.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That is perfectly normal. Keep an eye on it's belly. It should slightly bulge out, if it sinks in it's not eating well. They take live brine shrimp, forzen cyclops and mysis, and will also eat the microfauna that grows in the tank.


----------



## ffuusshhh (Aug 29, 2007)

ok thanks, no one bothers him. he's a free spirt!


----------

